# Pics Post-Bimmerfest



## bimmerguy2006 (Feb 3, 2003)

Took these with all natural/environmental lighting - no flash


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

Excellent pics!


----------



## AndyDe (Jul 9, 2004)

Very nice, those splitters look sharp !

I like how you framed the second shot from the top. What is the "greenish" background ? it looks textured and I can see a shadow on it.


----------



## bimmerguy2006 (Feb 3, 2003)

Its actually another building behind the parking structure - only an alleyway between it. I think its tan painted brick so it blended a bit.


----------



## AndyDe (Jul 9, 2004)

colors blend very well!
Nice job ! What was your exposure time?


----------



## bimmerguy2006 (Feb 3, 2003)

Dont remember off the top of my head - I would venture to guess around 2 or 4 seconds


----------



## jboucher (Feb 8, 2008)

Nice pics of a nice car! I like the _mood_ that results from the ambient lighting. I have to ask though, do you get free products from Mequiar's for putting that sticker on your window? I hope I don't offend with this comment, I'm just not a fan of stickers.


----------



## DarkSide (Jun 28, 2005)

nice pics. Tripod i'm guessing?


----------



## TMARCUSK (Oct 21, 2007)

Nice pics!


----------



## MeanM50 (Feb 27, 2008)

Is it wrong of me to want to hump that car? Supersex.


----------



## evltwn06 (Aug 25, 2008)

sick pics... props on the natural light and composition you made out of it


----------



## CDE (Sep 21, 2008)

I love the stance of your car!!

Very nice


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Nice pictures :thumbup: Thanks for sharing!

Not too keen on the sticker though


----------



## robb01 (Oct 24, 2008)

Stunning pics


----------



## Level-5er (Oct 31, 2008)

Great intense color saturation with the natural lighting! My fave is pic#8 showing your driver front wheel and the overhead light. 
The greens and violets in this pic are reacting well. Good composition and work! 
BTW awesome clean ride and your rims are dope.


----------



## kp335i (Oct 16, 2008)

i need kleenex! :thumbup:


----------



## bimmerguy2006 (Feb 3, 2003)

Hehe, ill have to post an update with the changes ive made since these were taken. need to find a good spot to shoot. And yes, i did get a bunch of free stuff from Meguires for putting the stickers on. I hated having that thing on the car.


----------

